# Tobacco and Hunger



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Now it is common knowledge that tobacco of any variety and smoking method lessens appetite..........in most people.

Now I know I'm new to pipe smoking (and smoking in general for that matter) but I have found that during and after a pipe I actually feel hungry, not starving just it makes me a bit peckish. Maybe its because I'm but a newbie or maybe its just me. 

Thinking about it I always was weird, strong coffee at times can make me sleepy and I pined for olives when I was in a pushchair (and thats just two in a long line).

Does anybody else have the same or similar problem or just wants to share how they are odd.

Heres to hoping I'm not completely backwards. :ask:


----------



## Damicom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you Cactusboy, so to speak. I'm also a new pipe smoker and I find after I smoke a bowl I am hungry. On the contrary when I used to smoke ciggaretes alot it would make me less hungry. Maybe it has something to do with the nicotine content. Most pipe tobacco has alot less nicotine then cigarettes. Anyway I won't even get started as to how i'm strange...lol.:bounce:


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Damicom3 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you Cactusboy, so to speak. I'm also a new pipe smoker and I find after I smoke a bowl I am hungry. On the contrary when I used to smoke ciggaretes alot it would make me less hungry. Maybe it has something to do with the nicotine content. Most pipe tobacco has alot less nicotine then cigarettes. Anyway I won't even get started as to how i'm strange...lol.:bounce:


Phew, I thought I was going to be the only one and I never thought of the nicotine element. Nice to see that I'm in the same boat as at least one person and I'm sure your not strange or at least strange in a good way. You smoke a pipe so you can't be all bad. :biggrin:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

cactusboy33 said:


> Phew, I thought I was going to be the only one and I never thought of the nicotine element. Nice to see that I'm in the same boat as at least one person and I'm sure your not strange or at least strange in a good way. You smoke a pipe so you can't be all bad. :biggrin:


 Perhaps you smoke cigarettes when you are nervous, thus not hungry, but when you smoke a pipe, you are smoking to relax, thus you are open for hunger.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> Perhaps you smoke cigarettes when you are nervous, thus not hungry, but when you smoke a pipe, you are smoking to relax, thus you are open for hunger.
> 
> Much regards Jerry


That would be an idea except I don't smoke cigarettes and never have hopefully never will but I can see where your coming from perhaps its a relaxation thing that coupled with the nice flavours on the palate may make me get hungry.

Will have to test that, somehow.


----------



## Damicom3 (Sep 6, 2009)

p:hungry: Maybe pipe bac is just so dang tasty that it puts me in the mood for some good food, like you said. 

Cigs taste bad now that i've taken up the pipe so I will someday resolve to give em up completely, already making great progress. 

I'm sure someone soon will have the definate scientific answer to why pipe tobacco makes some hungry, if there is one that is, maybe it is unique to the individual perhaps.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

You know I think thats what it is. My friend who is a crappy on and off pipe smoker who bought some cheap Cpt Black and when I tried that I didn't get the hunger pangs and that stuff tastes like cardboard. Never did ask where he got it from as Its hard to find in the UK. So I do declare that it is the tastes and the relaxing time that set my stomach off.

Since we seem to have cleared that up any weird things about yourselves or oddities you want to share I think this may be the thread for it. So lets hear them, please.

Like I have always draw three times on my pipe before filling it and after, at first it was to check airflow but now its just habit, only three no more no less.............

Now to find out what food would be best with a pipe. :ask:


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Certain kinds of tobacco do make me peckish. Others make me thirsty, some settle my stomach and some give me wicked wind!

Odd arrangement, the human body. How God thought it up, I'll never know!


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

cactusboy33 said:


> Now to find out what food would be best with a pipe. :ask:


Oh, I missed this part.

Since one typically smokes a pipe before or after a meal, try some of these: with a strong latakia blend (Balkan or English, or even Oriental) try nuts or a hard cheese/crackers and port or sherry, maybe a nice single-malt or bourbon; with VA blends (like some of the Mac Barren blends that have VA, burley and their signature Cavendish) try coffee (I prefer with cream) and shortbread cookies.

I know that with a strong cigar nothing's better than peanuts (roasted, but _not_ dry-roasted) and a nice port or sherry.

Am I crazy? Wait, don't answer that!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Whenever I smoke a cigar I seem to get the same way, a little bit hungrier. Now, this could just be because I usually smoke right before dinner.......


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pipe Organist said:


> Oh, I missed this part.
> 
> Since one typically smokes a pipe before or after a meal, try some of these: with a strong latakia blend (Balkan or English, or even Oriental) try nuts or a hard cheese/crackers and port or sherry, maybe a nice single-malt or bourbon; with VA blends (like some of the Mac Barren blends that have VA, burley and their signature Cavendish) try coffee (I prefer with cream) and shortbread cookies.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much I will have to try these out, tbh it all sounds good. Last night I had a bowl of McLintock's Black Cherry and a slice of some plum sponge cake (homemade i hasten to add) and it was divine, the plum batted of the cherry and the cherry-almost date like notes of the pipe enhanced the sweet of the sponge. A definite winner in my books so I think that I will have some good times with food, drink and pipes. Not to mention some fun on here, two days in and already I'm salivating and wanting more....a lot more.

Now for an oddity to really complete this post, the same night as my plum sponge awaking, my dad who is a real odd one was siting beside me. He likes the aromas of the pipe, not unusual but he had found an old book from God knows where and began to smell the book before reading it, he usually smells like coffee and cut lawns (the 'normal' stuff) and has been known to smell Hessian bags and even likes the smell of brick dust.

Now it seemed mighty odd to me that he would smell the book, but what about you guys?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Heck, I always smell books. There's something about that old book smell that triggers great memories. And although I no longer collect them, don't get me started about the smell of old comic books!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I am the same way, except it happens after anything I smoke; pipe, cigar, or cigs. Seems to happen less often now though, or it might be that I'm just not noticing it as much.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

McLintocks Black Cherry (run out of everything else) and a Rum & Black seem to go hand in hand for all you rum drinkers out there also I recently ran out of Blackcurrant cordial to make my Rum & Black and instead used Vimto cordial, surprisingly nice but not quite the original. 

Just letting you know.


Other good tobacco-food or tobacco-booze combos?

I'm open to suggestions and once I get my act and money together I will try to try them.


----------

